# Bauer flash question



## sandymandy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

somewhere along the lines of my interest into yongnuo flashes i somewhat happened to get an old Bauer flash for free! Its the model 5028 servo. Im just not sure if i can use it with my eos system or if its gonna fry it up cuz of electrical differences. Any experiences?


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's a link to a flashgun voltage table. Although not quite the same model number as yours, the Bauer unit listed has an incompatible trigger voltage. If I were you, I wouldn't risk it.

http://www.botzilla.com/photo/strobeVolts.html


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello again!

I got a Praktica MTL5b now and wonder if its safe to use the bauer flash with it? I suppose yes? Input welcome.


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Your Praktica MTL5 would probably survive an arc welder attack so I shouldn't imagine any flashgun could trouble it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2012)

Early DSLR's were susceptable to high voltage at the triggering of a flash. Canon redesigned the flash circuits so 250 volts is not a concern, but I'd stay away from flashes that produce 400v or higher.
here is a popular list http://dpanswers.com/roztr/volt_finder.php

Old flash units can be had for $5, so just pick a low voltage one, imho.


----------

